# SPM leaving A Place at the Beach III Atlantic Beach NC !!!



## allsmiles277

I got a letter in the mail today saying that SPM is not renewing their contract with APATB III Atlantic Beach, NC. I am so happy SPM is leaving. They caused a lot of problems there in my opinion but I do like many of the employees that work there. I think January 31st 2017 is their last day. I am assuming The Board will get a better management company for the future. I reserve my judgement on The Board until I find out who the new management company will be. I hope and pray Festiva is NOT hired !!! :rofl:


----------



## allsmiles277

*I reread the letter and it appears The Board and SPM did not agree about something*

"SPM became aware of certain matters at the Resort that we did not believe to be in the  best interests of the owners. We made a full report to the Board. A few days later, we notified the Board that in light of our concerns, SPM was not renewing its contract with the Resort. But we told the Board that we would revoke our termination decision if the Board took certain steps to rectify the matters that SPM had discovered. The Board responded by sending SPM a resolution stating that the Board was not renewing SPM's contract.


----------



## allsmiles277

*SPM would not talk to me*

I called SPM to see what is going on and they would not talk with me about whatever is going on. I tried APATB III and I got the feeling some staff members did not know what is going on so I did not push the issue. I think The Board and SPM are trying to bluff each other to try and get this resolved.


----------



## Kozman

Thought at first you were talking about PABIII.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Sounds suspicious*



allsmiles277 said:


> "SPM became aware of certain matters at the Resort that we did not believe to be in the  best interests of the owners. We made a full report to the Board. A few days later, we notified the Board that in light of our concerns, SPM was not renewing its contract with the Resort. But we told the Board that we would revoke our termination decision if the Board took certain steps to rectify the matters that SPM had discovered. The Board responded by sending SPM a resolution stating that the Board was not renewing SPM's contract.



You should get to the bottom of this.  If SPM uncovered an ethical issue with the Board that they can't live with you should know.


----------



## Egret1986

*It's back-to-back emails every few days from SPM, then the Board*



Maple_Leaf said:


> You should get to the bottom of this.  If SPM uncovered an ethical issue with the Board that they can't live with you should know.



November 9 SPM Email

November 9, 2016



Dear Owners at A Place at the Beach-Atlantic Beach III, Inc.:

A number of owners have inquired about SPM’s investigation into irregularities at A Place at the Beach. 

SPM provided to the board of directors a full report of our findings.  SPM is informed that the board is reviewing the matter with legal counsel.

At this time, SPM is not going to comment further.  SPM believes that it is up to the board to inform the ownership of the findings and the board’s actions to address those findings.  Owners who wish to contact your Board of Directors may do so by going to the resort website, http://www.aplaceatthebeachhoa.org and clicking on the Board of Directors tab on the left side of the Home page.  There, you will find the Boards' contact information so that you may reach out to them directly.

We do want you to know that we are continuing to assist A Place at the Beach in this transition to new management.

Sincerely,

Bill Young
President/CEO
SPM Resorts, Inc.


Yesterday's Board Email

The purpose of this letter is to update you, as a unit owner or interval unit owner, of the current status regarding the management agreement between A Place at the Beach III (hereinafter “APATB III”) and SPM, the management company. For various reasons, APATB III will not be renewing the management contract with SPM.

Rest assured, our property is in the best physical condition it has been in years. Our financial position is much improved. APATB III is in a very strong position to locate and contract with a new management company which will continue to work with the Board to strengthen our financial stability, reduce costs and continue improving our resort.

The decision to not renew the management contract was unanimously adopted by the Board on October 25, 2016, with notification sent to SPM by email and Certified Mail, Return Receipt Requested. At that point, the Board deemed it necessary to obtain outside professional assistance to conduct an investigation to explore the reasons for the management agreement termination and make independent recommendations regarding future Board actions. Currently, the Board is in the “discovery” stage. At the appropriate time, a full report, based on an independent review, will be released.

Patience is requested during this process. We are grateful to those who have expressed their confidence that the Board’s history is that of serving the best interests of the Association. For those owners who are requesting information, we understand your concerns; however, we ask that you allow the Board to complete its “due diligence” and, upon completion, report its findings and conclusions to the membership.

APATB III Board of Directors

"Rest assured, our property is in the best physical condition it has been in years. Our financial position is much improved. APATB III is in a very strong position to locate and contract with a new management company which will continue to work with the Board to strengthen our financial stability, reduce costs and continue improving our resort."

Something's definitely going on at the resort.  The Board admits the resort is the best that it has been in years as far as physical condition and financial position.  To me, this is due in large part by SPM taking over the management of the resort.  There's been about three emails from each side with neither stating what the heck has brought this on. 

I agree, Maple Leaf, that the owners deserve answers, but no one is willing to provide them at this point.  The fact that the Board has taken it upon themselves to not renew the management contract, with ethical issues hanging over the resort and no answers provided to the owners, is very disconcerting.  

It's starting to feel like the ongoing Peppertree Atlantic Beach management and board BS that owners have experienced the last couple of years.

I stayed at APAB III this past August in my unit for the first time and I was very, very happy with what I saw around the resort and in the unit.  I am very dismayed by all these recent emails and no answers.


----------



## allsmiles277

*Thank you for more up to date information*

It would be nice for The Board at APATB III to come clean with what is going on but I guess legal liabilities come first. I wish SPM would let us know what they submitted to the Board. We are always in the dark. The Boards seem to represent themselves rather than the owners.


----------



## Drinkingbeer

Here is what I don't understand. With all the great things that the current management company has done and now just one month or two after the meeting they are now changing management companies. Something sounds extremely off here. I would not think that SPM would just leave or something frivolous. They found something and it must have been bad. I don't think this board is being that transparent. It's up to the board to inform us as to what's going on. We need answers and we need them now. Why did that one board member resign? And I don't think that this discovery stage is nothing more than trying to figure out how to sweep the dirt under the carpet and why is the HOA having lawyers look at this. Didn't the management company already do that. Or is this something the board is trying to figure out how to lay blame?  This circus show has been going on for two weeks almost and we as owners don't have answers.   what's stopping the owners from getting this information I think they are being self serving and not being straitforward.  But we can post here all we want nothing is really going to get done. I give the new managment company about 1 year before it all goes to hell again and we have to deal with what we've all dealt with before.


----------



## Egret1986

*I agree.  Things have improved greatly at the resort with SPM.*



Drinkingbeer said:


> Here is what I don't understand. With all the great things that the current management company has done and now just one month or two after the meeting they are now changing management companies. Something sounds extremely off here. I would not think that SPM would just leave or something frivolous. They found something and it must have been bad. I don't think this board is being that transparent. It's up to the board to inform us as to what's going on. We need answers and we need them now. Why did that one board member resign? And I don't think that this discovery stage is nothing more than trying to figure out how to sweep the dirt under the carpet and why is the HOA having lawyers look at this. Didn't the management company already do that. Or is this something the board is trying to figure out how to lay blame?  This circus show has been going on for two weeks almost and we as owners don't have answers.   what's stopping the owners from getting this information I think they are being self serving and not being straitforward.  But we can post here all we want nothing is really going to get done. I give the new managment company about 1 year before it all goes to hell again and we have to deal with what we've all dealt with before.



HOA-controlled resort?  It's supposed to be the ideal situation rather than developer controlled.  However, this Board must have forgotten what the "O" stands for in HOA.  I can't even guess what this is about, but they owe the owners a response now and not later.  The longer this goes on, and the secrecy they've chosen  in determining that SPM will no longer be the management company, makes things appear very sinister on the part of the Board.  

Yes, posting on TUG will have no effect.  Just like the debacle that the owners went through, and will continue to go through, at Peppertree; it looks like we're up for the same from the APAB III Board.

HOA-controlled means nothing unless the Board is actually serving the best interests of the owners.  Without information being supplied to the owners by the Board, it appears their handling of whatever is going on is indeed self-serving.

At least SPM let the owners know that something was going on at the resort with their first email.  The only reason that there was follow-up by the Board is because SPM let the "cat out of the bag" that something serious is going on here.  Obviously, their hands are tied in putting everything out on the table.  

I just got rid of my Peppertree ownership because of the way the Board failed to communicate with the Owners there.  It looks like it's going to be the same with APAB III.  I was so thrilled in August when I was at the resort.  The thrill has been replaced with extreme apprehension.  This is due to the unknown and the dark that the Board wishes to keep us in.

AllSmiles, you stated on TUG that you were able to pick up some extra weeks at Peppertree due to owners selling off at that resort.  Looks like a new opportunity might be coming up at APAB.


----------



## dioxide45

As an owner, couldn't one request a copy of that report from the board?


----------



## Drinkingbeer

While you are absolutely correct owners have requested the information several times from the board, but they are acting like this is a monarchy and are refusing to say anything. I thought that the board was for the owners apparently they have lost sight of that. The pieces are falling into place the one board member who resigned. I believe he found something that wasn't right and just walked away and no longer wanted to be associated with something crooked. There's only one thing that makes companies walk away from a resort as big as that place is and it's money. It's always about the money. Was there board members skimming from the funds? I don't know I'm just speculating. But I do remember seeing the board presidents daughter working at the ice hut thing that's down at the pool. And from what I can tell that thing is making some money (kickback maybe) I don't know. I guess no one will really never know since this board is treating us all like mushrooms. It's a shame it's a nice place and that management company has done wonderful things there. I know I've had some run ins with them and I've told them how I felt a couple times but in the end they were right.


----------



## bogey21

I know nothing about the Resort or its Board.  I do know that I used to own at 2 Resorts managed by SPM.  At both they did a great job.  

George


----------



## Egret1986

*Someone asked me yesterday what I thought was going on....*



Drinkingbeer said:


> The pieces are falling into place the one board member who resigned. I believe he found something that wasn't right and just walked away and no longer wanted to be associated with something crooked. There's only one thing that makes companies walk away from a resort as big as that place is and it's money. It's always about the money. Was there board members skimming from the funds? I don't know I'm just speculating.



I stated embezzlement.  Only speculation on my part as well.  However, as you stated, "...it's money."  When folks don't get the information they deserve, then they start speculating.  While it may not always be about the money, I agree that it usually is the case.


----------



## Drinkingbeer

You know when this board took over I did have some gripes but you know you can't please everyone and I realize that. But this situation is really starting to get me very very irate. What gives them the right to sit there and hold back information. I mean if SPM has the information and they gave it to the board then why hasn't the board given up this information. The board has always said they are transparent. But this time I believe something was found out about the board and now the board is not in the discovery stage as they say they are in the covering up stage and who they can blame stage.  But hey what I co I'm just a lowly timeshare owner


----------



## pedro47

For SPM to leave a resort this late in a mgt year it must be bad news for the HOA or bad mgt decisions  by the HOA or the owners are going to be assess with a very large assessment fee for no reason at all.  only time will tell this end to this story.


----------



## Drinkingbeer

What's going to happen is we are going to be back at square one and the board doesn't care because all they wanna do is make this a whole owned resort anyway. I'm not buying another timeshare here I was thinking about it but I have now decided against it. Given the fact that in the letter it stated that activities were going on that were not in the best interest of the owners.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

Egret1986 said:


> *Someone asked me yesterday what I thought was going on....*
> 
> I stated embezzlement.  Only speculation on my part as well.  However, as you stated, "...it's money."  When folks don't get the information they deserve, then they start speculating.  While it may not always be about the money, I agree that it usually is the case.


That's possible, however I'm not surprised that they are conducting a third-party review of SPM's report to the Board.  And I'm not surprised the Board is silent until that 3rd-party review is complete.  I am surprised that the Board passed a resolution in effect firing SPM before the results of the 3rd-party review were in.  That smells like a dead fish that has been on the beach for a few days.


----------



## Drinkingbeer

Here's my question since we are just having an open discussion. I wonder what a vacant timeshare week rents for?  And where does the money go?  Does this go back to the TS HOA or is it the HOA itself. I guess it doesn't matter since it all goes to the resort anyway.  And I'm starting to wonder if there's money missing myself.  I got it some of you are not surprised the board has a third party looking at things. But what differently are they going to find?  If that information is from the resort or the systems that are in place that run it then what exactly will they find different than from when SPM completed their internal investigation.  And who is paying for the lawyers or these outside people. The board?  Oh I know the owners out of their dues.  Again I'm just going off what is in all those letters. I guess I'm going to have to get a lawyer and get me a subpoena to request the results from SPM. This is the only way I'm going to get the truth. Because at this point I don't think the board is being truthful about any of this.


----------



## silentg

Wow! I just booked a week at A place at the Beach for March 2018, I hope the resort is still open then? By the way, what does SPM stand for?
Silentg


----------



## Drinkingbeer

silentg said:


> Wow! I just booked a week at A place at the Beach for March 2018, I hope the resort is still open then? By the way, what does SPM stand for?
> Silentg



Sounds like it could be a mistake unless you booked through a rental company and not the resort itself


----------



## silentg

I went thru RCI


----------



## Drinkingbeer

I am wondering when the board is going to have an open forum about all this if at all. I demand there should be a special meeting to discuss all this and the fact that why was this not brought up at the annual meeting. And where was the meeting about firing SPM?  And is there going to be any other open forum about who the management companies are in contention?  I bet we are not going to get to chose we are just going to be told. I've heard that most of the staff will be leaving and so that really puts us back to square one with a lot of things. This is by far the dumbest thing this board has ever done.


----------



## RLS50

What SPM has done here at this resort over the last 2-3 years was very impressive.  This resort was in really rough shape and had been allowed to go downhill for many years.   SPM came in and renovated and the whole place was transformed for the better.

The current staff there has been really outstanding IMO, including the GM, and they have worked really hard to make improvements and add amenities.   It will be an even bigger loss if they leave with SPM.

I don't want to rush to judgment, but I am totally mystified by this turn of events.   From the outside looking in, it makes no sense to get rid of SPM after the great job they have done.   I am assuming there are some longtime owners on the HOA board.   They owe it to all the owners to let them know what the issue is.


----------



## silentg

Oops! I am not booked into this resort. We are going to a Place At The Beach Windy Hill. I went to their Facebook page and contacted someone who stayed there recently. Very helpful. Sorry to intrude on this link. Hopefully you will get management issues resolved.
Silentg


----------



## Drinkingbeer

They owe us all answers and they are not giving them. Sounds like a cover-up and if this turns out to be a money thing I'm going to be very upset. And the way this is dragging out its confirming what I suspect


----------



## allsmiles277

I agree there are some good SPM employees at APATB III Atlantic Beach NC but I disagree about SPM. I think SPM and The Board made the decision to do the upgrades to the units way too late and made timeshare owners not trust them because of the 3 year assessment. I will never trust SPM as a management company anywhere.


----------



## pedro47

SPM, also manage Royal Dunes on Port Royal Plantation and is doing an excellent job. Why, would a management company leaves a resort at the end of December, Were they fired for causes, what is the true reason why they are leaving ? Are there any articles in the local newspaper about this situation ?
.


----------



## Egret1986

pedro47 said:


> SPM, also manage Royal Dunes on Port Royal Plantation and is doing an excellent job. Why, would a management company leaves a resort at the end of December, Were they fired for causes, what is the true reason why they are leaving ? Are there any articles in the local newspaper about this situation ?
> .



I own at a few resorts that are managed by SPM Resorts, and the resorts have improved under their management.  I have no complaints about SPM Resorts.  Would we even know if anything was amiss at the resort if SPM had not notified owners that something was going on?  I believe they are trying to be more transparent than the Board.

I can think of a couple of other timeshare management companies where there is definitely a lack of trust....think Festiva at Peppertree Atlantic Beach, and DRI.

*"I will never trust SPM as a management company anywhere."  AllSmiles*

AllSmiles, what exactly did SPM do that has earned your "never trust.....anywhere"?  I've gotten two mailed letters and a couple of emails from SPM.  The Board sent emails (with no information), only in response to SPM's emails. I've paid SA's at both SPM-managed and non-SPM managed resorts over the last couple of years.  I'm confused how that instills distrust with regards to the 3-year SA.  I was impressed with what was done at the resort when I visited in August and thought the SAs were put to good use. When you consider the reasonable maintenance fees, to me this resort is greatly improved under SPM's management.

I am saddened that SPM will not be managing this resort, and that the Board is being left to their own devices and lack of transparency on the unknown issue.  What the heck is the issue??????


----------



## Drinkingbeer

SPM doesn't have any say so in SA that is a board decision. The board probably spread it out over three years so it wouldn't hurt as bad. Any policy that is in place is a board decision not an SPM one. SPM sole job is just to manage the property and to ensure policies are enforced to the letter. So what makes you not trust them?  To get back on track here. The board is not being transparent about any of this. It's their job to inform us. Or be voted off


----------



## RLS50

I researched APATBIII before we purchased there.   What I was told by multiple current and former owners is that previous to SPM the Board pretty much allowed the property to fall into rough shape, especially the unit interiors, maintenance, and cleanliness which were widely criticized on numerous social media travel review sites.  

From my understanding, SPM refused to come in and manage a dump (similar to the way Marriott requires frequent upgrades to properties they manage), so they agreed to take over managing the resort if the Board agreed to fund a much needed major renovation.  So when SPM came in things got cleaned up...both literally and process wise.  Thanks to SPM and the current staff there I think this place might be the best managed resort on the NC coast right now, or close to it.  

I hope I'm wrong but if SPM leaves I am not super confident the Board will be able to keep things up to the standard SPM has set currently.    We'll see.


----------



## theo

I know absolutely nothing about this resort or about SPM, but just a very few years ago we experienced a directly comparable situation of sudden and unexplained "divorce" between management company and HOA / BoD at a resort where we owned and enjoyed an interval.

In that instance, it clearly was *not* about money. The management company that "hit the bricks" was VRI, an entity I respect and which had been doing a very good job there (IMO) for many prior years.  The "official" (but lame and unconvincing) explanation from the BoD regarding the "divorce" was that "VRI was not helping the Board enough to plan for the future" (...whatever *that* means). No further (or credible) explanation was ever provided at any time thereafter.
I had frankly already had more than enough of that particular BoD anyhow, so we simply sold off our interval there and never looked back --- but I have always wondered just what the *real* truth was behind that sudden and seemingly unproductive and unwarranted "divorce" from a very capable management company.

I hope you folks have better success in unraveling the mystery behind *your* resort's divorce between HOA and a reportedly capable management company.
I wish you luck; I know from experience that it's uncomfortable to be an owner "kept in the dark", being told either nothing at all or BS instead of the truth.


----------



## Fayeoctober

SPM is the company that manages our independent resort as well.  Our HOA is not involved in directly handling money.  No one on the HOA touches money.  Assuming the Place at the Beach Homeowners Assoc. works the same way, I am not sure what they could have done to upset SPM, so I am wondering if SPM has more involvement with this than they say.  Of course, I don't know.  What I do know is that my Husband who is on our HOA has asked for some mainly financial type information, and SPM has been slower to respond than usual.  That is probably bothering me more than Him, but one of the requests involves an question I raised at the Owners Meeting more than a month ago.  It seems that even with the recent holiday, they should have been able to respond by now.


----------



## Tia

Must be pretty bad for this to be going on. Your board owes you answers, but good luck getting them as  they fired SPM the whistle blower seems like



Drinkingbeer said:


> They owe us all answers and they are not giving them. Sounds like a cover-up and if this turns out to be a money thing I'm going to be very upset. And the way this is dragging out its confirming what I suspect


----------



## allsmiles277

Egret1986 said:


> I own at a few resorts that are managed by SPM Resorts, and the resorts have improved under their management.  I have no complaints about SPM Resorts.  Would we even know if anything was amiss at the resort if SPM had not notified owners that something was going on?  I believe they are trying to be more transparent than the Board.
> 
> I can think of a couple of other timeshare management companies where there is definitely a lack of trust....think Festiva at Peppertree Atlantic Beach, and DRI.
> 
> *"I will never trust SPM as a management company anywhere."  AllSmiles*
> 
> AllSmiles, what exactly did SPM do that has earned your "never trust.....anywhere"?  I've gotten two mailed letters and a couple of emails from SPM.  The Board sent emails (with no information), only in response to SPM's emails. I've paid SA's at both SPM-managed and non-SPM managed resorts over the last couple of years.  I'm confused how that instills distrust with regards to the 3-year SA.  I was impressed with what was done at the resort when I visited in August and thought the SAs were put to good use. When you consider the reasonable maintenance fees, to me this resort is greatly improved under SPM's management.
> 
> I am saddened that SPM will not be managing this resort, and that the Board is being left to their own devices and lack of transparency on the unknown issue.  What the heck is the issue??????


I am not at liberty to say at this time.


----------



## allsmiles277

DSPMrinkingbeer said:


> SPM doesn't have any say so in SA that is a board decision. The board probably spread it out over three years so it wouldn't hurt as bad. Any policy that is in place is a board decision not an SPM one. SPM sole job is just to manage the property and to ensure policies are enforced to the letter. So what makes you not trust them?  To get back on track here. The board is not being transparent about any of this. It's their job to inform us. Or be voted off


SPM workers at the resort were pushing the 3 year refurbishment hook line and sinker.......no say so but loads of pressure !!!! The refurbishement should have been done way before this ever came up. Many people have been negliglent and the former Board members destroyed many records according to what I have heard from owners in past years. I have no idea if it is actually true.


----------



## pedro47

If SPM was pushing for a 3 years refurbishment plan, what was wrong with that? I thought this is why they hired SPM resorts to keep the resort in top tip condition. My major question is where is the money going?


----------



## Maple_Leaf

pedro47 said:


> If SPM was pushing for a 3 years refurbishment plan, what was wrong with that? I thought this is why they hired SPM resorts to keep the resort in top tip condition. My major question is where is the money going?


There's a lot of magical thinking going on with timeshare owners.  Many think they can get a champagne resort on a beer budget and get all bent out of shape when reality sets in.  Some just want a beer budget resort and don't get what all the fuss is about and sure don't want to spend the money for champagne.


----------



## Tia

pedro47 said:


> If SPM was pushing for a 3 years refurbishment plan, what was wrong with that? I thought this is why they hired SPM resorts to keep the resort in top tip condition. My major question is where is the money going?



SPM should have on it's site in the owners area for your resort the financials including annual audits. Might help show where the $ is going. Of course if it's not posted an owner may have to push for it to be posted, been there done that.


----------



## Drinkingbeer

The new letter came out said there was a use of timeshare weeks but other explanation otherwise. So who knows


----------



## allsmiles277

Egret1986 said:


> *I agree.  Things have improved greatly at the resort with SPM.*
> 
> 
> 
> HOA-controlled resort?  It's supposed to be the ideal situation rather than developer controlled.  However, this Board must have forgotten what the "O" stands for in HOA.  I can't even guess what this is about, but they owe the owners a response now and not later.  The longer this goes on, and the secrecy they've chosen  in determining that SPM will no longer be the management company, makes things appear very sinister on the part of the Board.
> 
> Yes, posting on TUG will have no effect.  Just like the debacle that the owners went through, and will continue to go through, at Peppertree; it looks like we're up for the same from the APAB III Board.
> 
> HOA-controlled means nothing unless the Board is actually serving the best interests of the owners.  Without information being supplied to the owners by the Board, it appears their handling of whatever is going on is indeed self-serving.
> 
> At least SPM let the owners know that something was going on at the resort with their first email.  The only reason that there was follow-up by the Board is because SPM let the "cat out of the bag" that something serious is going on here.  Obviously, their hands are tied in putting everything out on the table.
> 
> I just got rid of my Peppertree ownership because of the way the Board failed to communicate with the Owners there.  It looks like it's going to be the same with APAB III.  I was so thrilled in August when I was at the resort.  The thrill has been replaced with extreme apprehension.  This is due to the unknown and the dark that the Board wishes to keep us in.
> 
> AllSmiles, you stated on TUG that you were able to pick up some extra weeks at Peppertree due to owners selling off at that resort.  Looks like a new opportunity might be coming up at APAB.


As a matter of fact I did pick up one only a few weeks ago and the price was right and one of my favorite units at this complex !!!!


----------



## allsmiles277

Got the most recent letter from the Board and they are still in the interview process with several management companies. Most humans do think Boards are hiding something when they will not give straight answers to questions. I understand legal issues can get in the way of this process. It just would be nice to get an answer from SPM or The Board about the issues SPM did not feel comfortable with about the handling of timeshares. I think many of the Board members are honorable people so I will take their word for everything being okay.


----------



## pedro47

I think I know who is going in to mgt this resort. Owners will be paying must higher M/F.


----------



## RLS50

pedro47 said:


> I think I know who is going in to mgt this resort. Owners will be paying must higher M/F.


Can you just tell us in the form of an educated guess or Jeopardy question format?

Or should I just wait for Russia to tell me thru Wiki leaks?


----------



## pedro47

I think the new mgt co always have some weeks at this resort and have the buying power to take over.


----------



## RLS50

pedro47 said:


> I think the new mgt co always have some weeks at this resort and have the buying power to take over.


Can you share who that is?


----------



## Drinkingbeer

allsmiles277 said:


> Got the most recent letter from the Board and they are still in the interview process with several management companies. Most humans do think Boards are hiding something when they will not give straight answers to questions. I understand legal issues can get in the way of this process. It just would be nice to get an answer from SPM or The Board about the issues SPM did not feel comfortable with about the handling of timeshares. I think many of the Board members are honorable people so I will take their word for everything being okay.



This is the type of thinking I don't understand.  For SPM to walk away and basically give this big of a resort over to someone else and not balk about it speaks volumes to me. This resort has done nothing but just get better every year.  And for them to have all this time vested into it to just walk away screams something bad was going on. While you are right it will all work out in the end but it's going to get uglier before it gets better. I understand some people there were a little ill about all the special assessments but if those were not done the resort wouldn't be what it is today without them. Refurbs don't come free. New roofs are not free and neither are elevators. If nothing was done that place wouldn't have paying owners and possibly bankrupt the HOA in the process. what I don't understand is why the board had to get a legal opinion. I'm sure SPM had one, which is probably why they exited stage left on this place. Then how much has it also costs the owners with all their letters that's been going out?  That stuff ain't free


----------



## Drinkingbeer

This came from a whole owner, as you can see there is a lot going on around here so who really knows but one things for sure something smells 

This is actually a response to the 'Open Letter From The Board'. I used this email to respond so I would have everyone's email. I also wanted to get this done before the Holidays.


  I think if you are a member of the board, you should step down. I pass the open letter in the hallway everyday and it serves as a constant reminder of how the board has forgotten that one of, if not their primary duty is to represent the owners and keep the owners best interests first and foremost.


  The reason for rumor and innuendo lies with the board members. The board hired a lawyer, not the owners. One can hope that those who did the hiring will step up and be the ones who also pay for this lawyer. I am told by board members that this lawyer has recommended that the board members do not discuss any issues with owners. That leads me to believe this lawyer represents the board and not the owners so it should follow the board and not the owners pay any and all fees that have or may occur.


  To any board members who feel they have not committed any legal or ethical violations during the course of their term(s) on the board, I would submit that your silence is reason enough to step down.


   Is there a board member who can show me where board members have the authority to add perqs to their position without the consent of the owners? Is the board allowed to rewrite rules on the fly after they are caught with their hand in the cookie jar? 


   The board has created an us versus them mentality for reasons that serve purposes known only to them, and their lawyer. The board writes how they understand and appreciate the need to communicate with owners, then go silent behind their lawyer. They write of an appreciation for the owners desire for transparency and then retreat to a closed door meeting to chose a more board compliant management company.


   In closing, I don't trust any of you board members.


Merry Christmas to all, and to all oversight


----------



## Kozman

pedro47 said:


> I think I know who is going in to mgt this resort. Owners will be paying must higher M/F.



Hmmm? MUCH higher maintenance fees? My guess Diamond or Festiva.


----------



## Egret1986

VRI (Vacation Resorts International) is in as the new management company at A Place at the Beach.  A Board meeting was held on December 3 on into December 4.  Four management companies were candidates and were interviewed.  The email did not say who the other three candidates were which were interviewed.  A spreadsheet was prepared.  The board considered location, systems, pricing, benefits to owners, etc.  It was agreed unanimously to accept VRI as the new management company.

Yay!  No DRI or Festiva!


----------



## Drinkingbeer

Only reason the board got rid of SPM was to probably get rid of the people who knows exactly what was going on. What a joke VRI is not going to save us any money it's a huge company which is owned by ILG and while all these nice options for owners may look good I'm willing to bet this new company ain't going to put up with too much BS I have heard our board can be very difficult to deal with.


----------



## theo

Drinkingbeer said:


> Only reason the board got rid of SPM was to probably get rid of the people who knows exactly what was going on. What a joke VRI is not going to save us any money it's a huge company which is owned by ILG and while all these nice options for owners may look good I'm willing to bet this new company ain't going to put up with too much BS I have heard our board can be very difficult to deal with.



I don't know APATB, or its' Board, or SPM --- and I admit that I don't even comprehend your point above, but fwiw I have a fair number of years of ownership at *several* different resorts managed by VRI. In my own first hand experience and observation over a few decades now, VRI is an excellent management company.
I frankly can't imagine selection of VRI as being anything but *good* news, particularly if the likes of DRI and Festiva were among the possible alternatives.  
You should probably be celebrating instead bemoaning; VRI hasn't successfully managed 125+ resorts for many years now  without knowing what they're doing.

It is true that Interval Leisure Group is the parent company which owns VRI, as of a few years ago (2013 ?).  ILG also owns Interval International --- so what?
Why on earth would you possibly see the ILG corporate ownership of VRI as being in *any* way relevant to competent on site management of your resort?


----------



## Egret1986

Drinkingbeer said:


> Only reason the board got rid of SPM was to probably get rid of the people who knows exactly what was going on. What a joke VRI is not going to save us any money it's a huge company which is owned by ILG and while all these nice options for owners may look good I'm willing to bet this new company ain't going to put up with too much BS I have heard our board can be very difficult to deal with.



The Board still has not been forthcoming about what brought on the flurry of emails and letters, and the decision to not renew SPM's management contract.  The owners should still be made aware of what this is all about.

However, how much do you really know about VRI and whether or not money will be saved?  Like another recent guest on TUG, you appear to be taking a stance about VRI and have little knowledge or experience to back it up.  The other person titled a very recent post about a different company (not VRI) as VRI SCAM.

What the heck??????? 

"What a joke......"?????  ".....willing to bet this new company ain't going to put up with too much BS..."?????


----------



## RLS50

As stated previously personally I was a supporter of the changes and upgrades done under SPM's leadership.  This resort had gotten run down and dumpy and SPM transformed it, even if that resulted in slightly higher MF's.  

But this sounds like it might work out okay for APATBIII owners.  I have no idea if DRI and Festiva were also considered, but if they were, IMO owners should be thankful it wasn't either of those companies.


----------



## Kozman

I owned at a previously VRI managed resort and did not find much to complain about. They are a tad on the more expensive side but I don't see them trying to take advantage of the owners for their own profit to the extent DRI and especially as Festiva has. VRI also has an internal trading program via Trading Places that is an alternative to the ever increasing cost of RCI.


----------



## Drinkingbeer

Only thing I got to complain about now is the fact that there were board members that were using time share weeks to stay at the resort for free along with their family members over the course of three years or longer.


----------



## Junie

Letter from HOA recently did state that board members were offered/using "comp" time/days at the resort.  What they were being compensated for, was not mentioned.  I don't know how it is that SPM "suddenly" figured that out.  Stays have to be checked in at the resort, even for regular weeks owners, so it seems someone must have known how the "system" was working as the keys were handed out.  I do feel the appearance of the resort improved a great deal under SPM.  VRI's choice should be a positive one, as well.


----------



## pedro47

Sound like the owners needs an all new HOA board. VRI is a good management company. How long is their written contract for and what are their terms and conditions ? This is what the owners need to know.


----------



## allsmiles277

Letter to Owners - Jan. 5, 2017
Posted on Thursday, January 05 @ 14:13:13 EST by tchadmin 
Contributed by tchadmin
​
A Place at the Beach 
January 5, 2017

This is an open letter from the Board of Directors to whole and timeshare owners of A Place at the Beach (“APATB”).

The Board received a letter from a Board member on September 8, 2016 announcing his resignation and that he had found some concerning information tied to past use of ‘comp days’ by Board members and their families. We immediately requested that SPM provide a complete report to us on this alleged use of ‘comp days’ and their recommendations, if any. We did not receive a response from SPM with their conclusions and recommendations until October 23, 2016. We quickly noticed that SPM did not consider all the available information. Due to the incomplete nature of SPM's conclusions and recommendations, we felt compelled to have our attorney analyze the allegations with the available and relevant information. The APATB attorney had to recuse himself as he represents both the HOA and SPM; this notification came on November 4th. Due to this limited conflict of interest, we solicited the assistance of another disinterested attorney with experience in this area. He agreed to take our case on November 22, 2016. He completed and delivered his legal opinion on December 30, 2016. The Board scheduled a meeting to review his opinions, conclusions, and recommendations on January 2, 2017. We formulated and initiated our plan of action at that meeting. The legal opinion is attorney-client privileged and details the strengths and weaknesses of any available legal claims. We have been advised by legal counsel that it is in the best interests of the Association to keep the opinion confidential. The opinion was not shared with SPM, Bill Schiavone, Helen DeFlorio or Rita Knish. In addition, Bill, Helen and Rita recused themselves from the entire analysis process and from any votes on action on the legal opinion. Our legal counsel did not find evidence substantiating the allegations against Rita Knish. Using all available information and the recommendations of legal counsel, the Board has decided not to pursue litigation on any legal claims available to the Association although there was evidence of inappropriate SPM and Board Member involvement in the rental agreements. However, Bill Schiavone and Helen DeFlorio, who have been valued members of the Board for over a decade, have elected to resign. Finally, the Board intends to formalize a ‘comp day’ policy for consideration by the entire membership.

There have been many questions and concerns surrounding the Board’s decision to not renew the management contract with SPM. The Board has found a need to micro manage SPM’s financial reports as far back as 2012. The Treasurer’s audits of SPM financial reports have found numerous errors. Each time an error is identified SPM quickly rectifies the account in question. On one such occasion in April 2013 the error was over $50,000. There are several additional documented cases of financial issues with SPM over the past 6 years. Without our due diligence these errors would have gone uncorrected and would have resulted in significant losses to APATB over the course of 4 years. In addition, certain SPM employees were prone to publish inaccurate and incomplete communications to certain members and to the membership as a whole. For these and other reasons, the Board saw fit to transition to a new management company - VRI.

Please accept this correspondence as our official explanation of the events leading to the change in management and the resolution of the SPM allegations about certain Board members. The Board hopes to continue to serve the owners of APATB with trust and confidence. This is an unfortunate event for the Board and the Association. We believe we have dealt with these events in a professional and appropriate manner. Let us all move forward for the betterment of our fine resort. We are convinced that VRI will work with the Board to continue the progress made over the past six years.

We hope everyone enjoyed a Happy and Joyous Holiday Season.

Your Board of Directors

Pat Shaheen, President
Rita Knish, Vice President
Tom McMahan, Treasurer
Brian Minshew, Secretary
Hugo Almodovar


----------



## TUGBrian

> we solicited the assistance of another disinterested attorney with experience in this area. He agreed to take our case on November 22, 2016. He completed and delivered his legal opinion on December 30, 2016. The Board scheduled a meeting to review his opinions, conclusions, and recommendations on January 2, 2017. We formulated and initiated our plan of action at that meeting. The legal opinion is attorney-client privileged and details the strengths and weaknesses of any available legal claims. We have been advised by legal counsel that it is in the best interests of the Association to keep the opinion confidential.



am i reading that right?  the resort hired an attorney to look into it...paid for the service...and then said they reserved the right to keep the results of the attorneys investigation/opinion secret citing attorney-client privileged?

isnt the "client" the owners in this case?


----------



## pedro47

This is very strange know one knows what is going except SPM, the Board of Directors and the lawyers. Maybe the owners needs to sue the Board of Directors to ascertain the information about their resort.  Can anyone smell a dirty rat?
This is sad.


----------



## BocaBoy

TUGBrian said:


> am i reading that right?  the resort hired an attorney to look into it...paid for the service...and then said they reserved the right to keep the results of the attorneys investigation/opinion secret citing attorney-client privileged?
> 
> isnt the "client" the owners in this case?


Technically, the "Association" of owners is the client and this is a significant legal distinction.  This is very common practice.  Shareholders in a corporation do not see this kind of thing.  More relevant, large condominium associations generally do not share attorney-client privileged material with their members, especially where the issue was controversial.  I would probably want to see the material too if I were an owner at his resort, but unfortunately keeping it secret is what I would expect to happen based on the way things work elsewhere.


----------



## pedro47

The true will be leak to the owners someday, people loved to leak private information to the press and to the public. That is why we have tabloid newspapers & journalism.


----------



## theo

pedro47 said:


> The truth will be leaked to the owners someday....<snip>



I am inclined to disagree in a situation such as the one described above, where any such "leak" could easily morph into "actionable liability".


----------



## Drinkingbeer

I see that VRI is off on a roll cannot find a general manager and one of the seasoned maintenance guys walked out the other day. I say they are off to a good transition


----------



## Kozman

We are scheduled for a week at APATB soon. I'll try to sniff out any info from owners there and report back. It is my first time back to Atlantic Beach since the debacle at Peppertree AB II.


----------



## pedro47

Drinkingbeer said:


> I see that VRI is off on a roll cannot find a general manager and one of the seasoned maintenance guys walked out the other day. I say they are off to a good transition



The pay is to low for the many,many headaches that will challenge the new GM.


----------



## Drinkingbeer

How is VRI working out so far?  There are several projects that were supposed to be done that are not being completed around the resort I for one don't think they are prepared for the onslaught of the upcoming summer


----------

